# Mag Issue



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

My 21SF doesn't seem to like taking a fully loaded magazine. The magazine will hold 13 but if I put 13 in it getting it into the gun is a little tough and the slide is hard to manipulate. It's fine with 12, though. Any ideas?

Also, I noticed two of my magazines rattle with only 12 rounds in them. What is going on there?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Have to get ahold of Mike on that one. Is it shooting good for you? Are you pleased with it? Just being nosey.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I am. Still getting used to it and the round in general. I know it's time to stop shooting when the gun jams. LOL! It almost always jams late in my range time, and because I start limp wristing when I get tired.  The gun has to tell me when it's time to go home. LOL!


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Are you inserting the mag with the slide locked back or with it forward? Does it give you the same problem either way? Does it do it with all your mags or just 1? 

I've noticed on my new non-Glock polymer frame pistol that when I insert a fully loaded mag with the slide forward I really have to slap it in to get it to lock.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Glock magazines are a little stiff initially, but loosen-up with use. I recommend loading with 13 and starting with the slide locked to the rear, or loading with 12 if you want to begin with the slide forward. 

Sometimes Glock mags will rattle like crazy if the rounds get stacked slightly out-of-kilter. To re-arrange them, try this: grab the mag like you're grabbing the gun's grip (bullets up and facing forward). Point the rounds in the mag up, toward the ceiling (the mag body is now nearly horizontal, with the counter holes in the mag body facing down). Put your thumb on top of the top round and press down slightly, while smacking the base of the magazine into your other palm, once, firmly. Release pressure on the top round, and then shake the mag to see if it rattles. If you do this once or twice, you can usually quiet the noise completely, or cut it down quite a bit. It often works with other detachable magazines, too.

I can't stand guns/parts/accessories that rattle; it drives me nuckin' futz. :mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

RightTurnClyde said:


> Are you inserting the mag with the slide locked back or with it forward? Does it give you the same problem either way? Does it do it with all your mags or just 1?
> 
> I've noticed on my new non-Glock polymer frame pistol that when I insert a fully loaded mag with the slide forward I really have to slap it in to get it to lock.


Locked back, at least most of the time, and same problem both ways. And it is all four magazines.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> Glock magazines are a little stiff initially, but loosen-up with use. I recommend loading with 13 and starting with the slide locked to the rear, or loading with 12 if you want to begin with the slide forward.
> 
> Sometimes Glock mags will rattle like crazy if the rounds get stacked slightly out-of-kilter. To re-arrange them, try this: grab the mag like you're grabbing the gun's grip (bullets up and facing forward). Point the rounds in the mag up, toward the ceiling (the mag body is now nearly horizontal, with the counter holes in the mag body facing down). Put your thumb on top of the top round and press down slightly, while smacking the base of the magazine into your other palm, once, firmly. Release pressure on the top round, and then shake the mag to see if it rattles. If you do this once or twice, you can usually quiet the noise completely, or cut it down quite a bit. It often works with other detachable magazines, too.
> 
> I can't stand guns/parts/accessories that rattle; it drives me nuckin' futz. :mrgreen:


I was really hoping it was just as issue of the mags being stiff. All four are brand spankin' new. But I was also concerned I wasn't loading correctly. Couldn't figure out what I could be doing wrong, but this is my first gun with a double stack mag and don't have much experience with them anyway, so I wasn't sure if I was doing something really stupid like. Do you think it will help if I keep the magazines loaded for a while?

I'll be trying that when I head to bed to stop the rattle. Right now it is only one that is rattling. There was another, but it seemed to stop after I popped in another round.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

> Do you think it will help if I keep the magazines loaded for a while?


 Yes. Loading and shooting them dry is the preferred method, but it can get expensive, as I'm sure you know. 

You also might try loading them, leaving them one or two days, then "thumbing" the shells out of them and refilling them again. It's something you could do when watching TV (empty/refill a mag every time a program goes to a commercial break; they'll be loosened-up in a week). :mrgreen:

I wouldn't recommend running the shells through the weapon's action (manually working the slide back-and-forth) unless you're on a range. Once every couple of years or so, you hear about a handgun that fired when the slide was released. Hard to explain to the local PD (and your neighbors).


----------

